# Teat help?



## gemini xo

My little boy is doing fab, should be home anyday now! He has been on bottle feeds for the past 48 hours, doing good and having 75/80mls. The tube is out of his nose but hopefully he keeps the bottle feeding up & it won't need put back in.

I've not long got back from hospital & the nurse has told me to buy "old fashioned" kind teats/bottles that are like the ones you are given in the hospital (brown long-ish teats with 3 holes) to help him feed better because I told her I have Tommee Tippee bottles & she said the teats may be hard for him to suck and make him more tired while sucking. Anyone know where I can buy those kind of teats/bottles she is talking about or any that has helped their premmie bottle feed? :shrug:


----------



## Marleysgirl

I know the teats you mean, the C&G premmie teats. But I don't know where you can buy similar. We (ahem) "acquired" a bundle of them when we left the unit, and they do wash/sterilise for re-use. As I was expressing into the little EBM bottles, they fitted just fine. 

Sorry I can't help!


----------



## AP

I've got about 20 odd cow and gate ones that marleysgirls talks of which you can have if u just pay postage hun? I've always kept them in case a preemie mum needed them here.


----------



## Dona

Hey there, I put Archie right onto Dr Brown bottles and the nurses were really really impressed with how he coped with them. I would do the same again if I needed too as the other teats gave him lots of wind. xx


----------



## sarahhoney

We bought Tesco Value bottles! Dirt cheap with old fashioned teets and he coped brilliantly with them! The only thing is you do need to replace them as they don't last that long!

We are introducing different bottles (better lasting ones) slowly!


----------



## AP

We found that every teat that was avent-like (dr browns,avent, shops own silcone teats, boots) did not takewell. We tried using a NUK teat(if you want I have single use few of these too if u get in touch) and finally we got somewhere!!!!!!

But sarah is right, cheapo latex teats can be good too


----------



## TwoBumps

We used the tommee tippee ones! The nurses also told us to buy the old fashioned teats and recommended the Tiny Ted ones, but a lot of the mums I knew in SCBU bought these and found they were no good!

With Joshua we used a number 3 fast flow teat and with Ben a number 2 medium flow one as they both struggled with the number 1 as they couldn't suck hard enough!! We then put them onto number 1 when they were bigger and are now working are way back up to number 3!!

Good luck x


----------

